# Strange appearance of the Elite :)



## khaoz (Nov 30, 2020)

More and more it seems that we are living in the film They are alive and David Icke's story about reptilians ))

All these Bill Gates with their vaccinations are very ugly. (Despite the fact that ordinary Oriental people are not so scary)
These are some kind of Hybrids with no one knows who; bio-robots; clones; Surrogates.

The topic of the Transgender Apocalypse was popular on American YouTube. Well, all the main personalities are shape-shifters: Woman is Man, Man is Woman.
The reason is still not clear. They are sure there that they are all Occultists who believe that Hermaphrodite is closer to Satan.
It sounds initially like nonsense, but if you investigate this issue from the standpoint of anthropology, forensic science, then this is obvious.
Yes, this topic has been removed from the Internet.

(Personal opinion)
But it really looks ridiculous. This gentle Billy Gates with little hands, and his wife with the head and fists of Mike Tyson.
You can look at Gretta Thunberg from a Masonic family = If you think that this is a girl, then it is very scary. If you imagine that this is a Bully, then everything is fine.
Moreover, they have a problem in Old Age. They are pretty pretty at first, aside from their evil eyes and smile problems (they don't know how to imitate a human smile). But by the age of 40-70 they turn into dried lizards. (Human old ladies looks kind). You can remember Arnold Schwarzenegger, who fucked a Mexican hobbit lady ... (Was he imprisoned? As a world handsome man and a model of a figure could not find a woman for himself or escape from an Elite sorceress?)
He also has warm feelings for THIS son. It seems that he is afraid of his children from the witch  On the other hand, the witch chose the best and improved her breed.

I am not very religious other than the faith of the atheist Jedi. I think it's just the Invaders. And yes, their technological level is higher, so you can expect anything. Clone army in police, irradiators, poisonous vaccines. (Yes, the disease itself apparently exists, but it looks like a two-week flu. The usual flu is 5 days, and this muck is at least 14. This does not affect Ordinary people, only Diabetics, weakened immunity, and Asthmatics torment them)

Yes, for example, the eastern wedding of the Kurds. This is a closed people! Obviously, these are people as people. And here, for example, the lady head of YouTube. (How can you mix such a monster?) Is it a man or a woman? But the appearance is specific and the same, it is clear that everything is from one test tube.



1) Evil thoughts 2) Problem with smiles 3) Strange aging 4) Problems with bodies, sex (Neutral basic bisexual bodies or Reversals) 5) Disguise as Orientals 6) Everyone has the same traits, many doubles. 7) Free travel around the world, connections, wealth

" In aesthetics, the *uncanny valley* is a hypothesized relationship between the degree of an object's resemblance to a human being and the emotional response to such an object. The concept suggests that humanoid objects which imperfectly resemble actual human beings provoke uncanny or strangely familiar feelings of eeriness and revulsion in observers.[2] "Valley" denotes a dip in the human observer's affinity for the replica, a relation that otherwise increases with the replica's human likeness.[3] "


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 1, 2020)

Many of these topics are being discussed in other threads, please find those threads and participate there. Thread locked.


----------

